# Can anyone recommend a carpenter/joiner?



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

We need a simple desk made for our reception area, should be a simple enough job, big plank of wood, 2 legs and some L-brackets to secure to a wall.

Can anyone recommend someone who can do a good/cheap job?

One guy has quoted 4900 Dhs which is just ridiculous, shouldn't take more than an hour to construct not including smoothing and painting.

It needs to fit into an odd shape so can't just buy one from a shop.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

120cm x 60cm roughly


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Cheers, but is that not a gardening company?


----------

